# E46 Spoiler on M3



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Anyone ever seen the spoiler below installed on an M3. Will it fit an M3, the trunks are identical, right? Could someone check the ETK, part number is 51710000670. Circle BMW shows "All E46". If the M style lip spoiler will fit a 325 and 330, seems like this spoiler should fit the M3.










Ive seen 2 cars where I live (ti silver, alpine white) with this spoiler, IMO it looks good, would like to see one on an M3.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes--it doesn't look good


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

atyclb said:


> yes--it doesn't look good


Did you see in person or on the net somewhere, looking for a pic?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

on the net a long time ago

evan had one and I think TTbear (from roadfly)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks!! 

If I dont have to bolt it on, may go for it. Ive heard it both ways, if only taped, that would be great, when I sell the car, some may not like the spoiler.

Again, thanks!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't like it at all. Would rather just put the lip spoiler on.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I think they may have to drill holes.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

I think the spoiler is nuetral looking, nice, but just a slight hint of Japanese styling imo.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> I think the spoiler is nuetral looking, nice, but just a slight hint of Japanese styling imo.


I agree. this is nice to dress up a 325 to make it look like more, but the M3 already is more. and remember, less is more. :thumbup:


----------

